# iTunes Cuts Off the End of Some Songs on Burned CD



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

Would anyone know why some of the songs on the CD I burned are cut off before the end of the song? The songs play fine in iTunes.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

By chance is that you asking on iTunes community forums also Chris M?

Try turning off the 2-second gap between tracks option.


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

Thanks, I will try that. I am the same Chris M. on the iTunes forum. No one else has suggested anything except you.


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

Nope, that didn't work. In fact, all the songs are cut off before the end now.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

cgm707 said:


> Nope, that didn't work. In fact, all the songs are cut off before the end now.


That was turning OFF the gap, right?

Just want to be clear, previously only *some* of the songs got cut off before end and with the gapless feature off, *all* songs get cut off before the end?

Though it shouldn't matter, you don't have a crossfade set in Preferences?


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

I don't have a crossfade set, but I did click on Sound Check. I also chose Audio CD, not mp3 or Data CD.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

cgm707 said:


> I don't have a crossfade set, but I did click on Sound Check. I also chose Audio CD, not mp3 or Data CD.


Never answered my second question. 

As a test you could also create a temporary new user account and trying burning a CD when in that account.
This would tell us if indeed some configuration option is the problem under your current account.


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

previously some songs were cut off, now all of them are cut off on the burned CD...i will try making a temporary account...thanks for sticking with this problem!


----------

